# Sudo verbosity

## saz

Hi,

I'm new to Gentoo, and I have a simple doubt.

When I'm using sudo or login as an user I always get lots of lines like:

```
[pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(106)] passing control to module...

[pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(114)] module returned: Success

[pam_dispatch.c:_pam_dispatch_aux(198)] use_cached_chain=0 action=-1 cached_retval=0 retval=0

```

What's this and how can I stop it from showing up? 

Thanks

----------

## aCOSwt

Sudo verbosity ?

Hmmm... I will not be able to help you however, I have been surprised to discover the offensive use flag for this package...

Could its verbosity reach the level of some questionable /usr/games/fortune entries   :Question: 

----------

## cach0rr0

do you mean you receive that message on the console? or in the log file? 

do you have any sort of syslog facility set up?

----------

## saz

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Sudo verbosity ?
> 
> Hmmm... I will not be able to help you however, I have been surprised to discover the offensive use flag for this package...
> 
> Could its verbosity reach the level of some questionable /usr/games/fortune entries  

 

There is no need to disrespect my intelligence.

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> do you mean you receive that message on the console? or in the log file? 
> 
> do you have any sort of syslog facility set up?

 

I receive the messages on the console, about system logging all I've got is syslog-ng.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *saz wrote:*   

> There is no need to disrespect my intelligence.

 

There was absolutely no disrespect meant !

I apologize if I wrongly phrased a sincere & honest question I had and spuriously took the opportunity of your thread to ask it.

Coming back to your problem, would you have the debug use flag associated with the pam package ?

----------

## tomk

Do you have the debug USE flag enabled from pam?

Edit: too slow. OT: aCOSwt see this topic.

----------

## saz

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *saz wrote:*   There is no need to disrespect my intelligence. 
> 
> There was absolutely no disrespect meant !
> 
> I apologize if I wrongly phrased a sincere & honest question I had and spuriously took the opportunity of your thread to ask it.

 

I must apologize then for my miscomprehension of your answer.

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Coming back to your problem, would you have the debug use flag associated with the pam package ?

 

Yes I do, I had just found the problem, I had the debug flag associated with many packages for some dumb reason I cant remember, I'm emerging world with --newuse atm.

Thank you very much for your help!

----------

